# Maxxaudio driver mod for HP? possible?



## sam.mike (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm big fan of maxxaudio found in Dell laptop and some lenovo Phone. Ive been reading here and there trying to find a way to install maxx audio on my HP 17 laptop (i'll provide exact model number of laptop and audio chip later). 

One thing i realize is that, the driver HP provided has Maxxaudio files but after installation, it install beats audio since my laptop has beats audio.

Quite frankly i don't like beats audio "optimization" at all. Usually default windows drivers are better because there is no audio distortion or clipping or volume correction with default windows drivers but can be heard in beats audio.

After reading some post here, i realize that it may be possible to install it on my laptop if i mod driver, but i'm not sure what to change and how to.

Can anyone help me out here, i have dell drivers and my HP drivers ready, i have copied device ID of my HP realtek chip and i can find dell realtek chip ID as well.

First, Is it possible? if yes, where should i start?

Again, to reiterate, i want Maxxaudio 4 application to run on my laptop which has realtek audio chip with beats audio.

appreciate help from modder here.

thanks in advance


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 4, 2017)

sorry sam.mike.

MaxxAudio cannot be used on HP because HP does NOT have a license for it.  Only Dell & ASUS paid Waves Audio LTD the required license fees to have Maxxaudio on their machines (and HP did not).  simple as that.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 4, 2017)

If you remember DFX from the winamp days.

This might be an alternative for an EQ software.
http://www.fxsound.com/webapps/index


----------



## erpguy53 (Jan 19, 2018)

though DFX audio enhancer has been recently replaced by FXSound Enhancer; the premium version is $50.

when it comes to realtek audio drivers, they are always "hardcoded" to whatever enhancements used, based on the Realtek audio chip and hardware device ID assigned to it.  HP licenses beats audio, srs premium sound; while Waves Maxxaudio is licensed to ASUS, Dell, Fujitsu, Lenovo & NEC.  plus Waves Ltd (the creator of Maxxaudio) got very smart in restricting their software to only work with certain "supported" audio devices and will never function on any Hewlett-packard computer.


----------

